# Epsilon Ikariam New Colony advice



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking for a bit of advice!

I'm currently about to set up my 5th colony. Being my fifth colony I currently have one of everything that I need just now, however I find that the resource that holds things up the most is stone. So I was thinking about setting up a new marble colony. The only problem is that all the marble spaces in the DW islands are full
Does anyone know of any marble islands close by that they are on, as I would like to stay with Dwers if poss! If not was thinking about 90:47.
It currently only has 1 occupant, which means that it could act as a good extention of DW Islands. It is also only 1 hour away from my nearest town on DW islands, making it close by too! I reckon it could be populated by us as a future island, so this would help lay a claim! Any thoughts? Has anyone got any other plans for the expansion of DW islands that could influence me?


----------

